# PA-VA Area Herf



## Jeff (Jan 2, 2005)

Anita and I are trying to plan a herf somewhere in between our locations. A place that won't be too far from either of us. We're thinking about having it at the end of October or early November.

So far we have come up with a restaurant that has a cigar room as a gathering point, but welcome any suggestions.

We'd like to get an idea of how many people are interested in coming. Hopefully we can get quite a few LOTLs to come out and herf with us.

Jeff


----------



## altbier (Feb 20, 2005)

If i am free i will be there!


----------



## JezterVA (Sep 8, 2005)

Depending on the location and my schedule, I would love to come. I'm 45-50 minutes south of DC and about 3 hours from the PA border. By all means, let me know.

Cheers!!!
Steve


----------



## dannyboy (Sep 7, 2005)

If I can make it, I will be there. Keep us posted :w


----------



## Navydoc (Jan 26, 2005)

If you have some dates in mind I would love to come. Early November would be better than late October for me....but I am but one voice


----------



## Jeff (Jan 2, 2005)

*Potential Dates:*

Oct. 28-30
Nov. 4-6
Nov. 11-13

Other suggestions are welcome.


----------



## CobraSkip (Sep 8, 2005)

I'm in the DC area, let me know the details and I'll try to be there. Would like to meet some of you B/Sotls


----------



## altbier (Feb 20, 2005)

first weekend in november works well for me.


----------



## justinphilly-cl (Sep 7, 2005)

they all work well with me, just let me know where!


----------



## catfishm2 (Nov 6, 2004)

Sounds great to me, that is if I'm not working. In fact Mr & Mrs and I have talked about riding up together.


----------



## itstim (Nov 5, 2004)

I am interested in this....I am up in the Northern Virginia area of the state. Maryland is in the middle of the states, but is not very smoking friendly. Let me know when a where and I will try to be there!


----------



## JohnnyCashFan (Apr 24, 2005)

I would try to check this out. Let me know.


----------



## Ms. Floydp (Jan 7, 2005)

The only weekend that works for us is the Nov 4-6th. I have to work the other 2 weekends. I'm trying to find restaurants that are cigar friendly that's almost (kinda) in the middle but it's pretty tough. There's 1 in Vienna so far. I was referred to one in Winchester but they don't allow cigar smoking anymore until they get their ventalation system fixed and that won't be until spring. 

I'll keep on looking though.


----------



## Jeff (Jan 2, 2005)

November 4-6th works fine for me. Great work Anita!


----------



## dannyboy (Sep 7, 2005)

Dang Anita, you do as more work for us than any one person should, I mean you are the keeper of adresses, first names, herf organizer, on and on, what can't you do? Every time I logon, I see something else you are doing to keep all of us organized...truly amazing.

That weekend actually works perfectly for me (I think, I can never keep my schedule straight). Shoot me a PM if you want me to do anything to take some of the work off of your choulders, I would be happy to help any way I can


----------



## itstim (Nov 5, 2004)

Here are some more ideas:

There is a great cigar bar in Washington, DC, called Shelly's Back Room.

http://www.shellysdc.com/

Also, here in Arlington, VA, there is a another Bailey's (like the one we have herfed at in Richmond) that is cigar friendly.

http://cityguide.aol.com/washington/bars/venue.adp?sbid=125089

Both are very convenient to the Metro.


----------



## Ms. Floydp (Jan 7, 2005)

This is the restaurant in Vienna... Morton's of Chicago

We have to have a group of at least 12 to get a Saturday night reservation in a private dining room.


----------



## Ms. Floydp (Jan 7, 2005)

dannyboy said:


> Dang Anita, you do as more work for us than any one person should, I mean you are the keeper of adresses, first names, herf organizer, on and on, what can't you do? Every time I logon, I see something else you are doing to keep all of us organized...truly amazing.
> 
> That weekend actually works perfectly for me (I think, I can never keep my schedule straight). Shoot me a PM if you want me to do anything to take some of the work off of your choulders, I would be happy to help any way I can


Thanks Danny... I don't really do much. Adding names to the 1st name thread and the address book aren't hard. Besides I have Frank that helps alot. He gives out a bunch of addresses for me and I have it pretty organized so it's not bad.

Frank also keeps me up-to-date with the threads while I'm working on other things so I don't have to read most of them. It's a HUGE help to have such a great husband!!!


----------



## Jeff (Jan 2, 2005)

Ms. Floydp said:


> We have to have a group of at least 12 to get a Saturday night reservation in a private dining room.


Guys, we need to see if there will be enough people to chose this option. So lets take a roll call of those who think they will come.


----------



## dannyboy (Sep 7, 2005)

All signs point to yes for me being there. So there is 1/12th of the needed people  Looking forward to meeting some of you folks


----------



## Navydoc (Jan 26, 2005)

If it's Nov 4-6th I can make it....Guy Fawkes Day is Nov 5th (in England)...too funny. Good weakend to BURN some smokes. I'm riding with George...he just dosen't know it yet.


----------



## AAlmeter (Dec 31, 1999)

I may be able to sneak in a trip to either the DC or Pittsburgh areas


----------



## Ms. Floydp (Jan 7, 2005)

AAlmeter said:


> I may be able to sneak in a trip to either the DC or Pittsburgh areas


Hey Adam, Vienna's not far from DC. It's more in the center for everyone.


----------



## JezterVA (Sep 8, 2005)

I can do Vienna very easily....Count me in.


----------



## altbier (Feb 20, 2005)

Navydoc said:


> If it's Nov 4-6th I can make it....Guy Fawkes Day is Nov 5th (in England)...too funny. Good weakend to BURN some smokes. I'm riding with George...he just dosen't know it yet.


cool deal, we will take the peugeot!


----------



## itstim (Nov 5, 2004)

The Morton's is actually in Tyson's Corner, Virginia. That Vienna thing is just a cover! Nice steak restaurant. Pricey...but nice restaurant. You can easily drop $100 a person there.

Of course, I would be in whatever we decide. Anywhere in the NOVA or DC area would be just dandy for me. 

However, if we want a cheaper option, Shelly's Back Room in DC and Bailey's in Arlington are just a few miles away from Tyson's Corner.


----------



## Navydoc (Jan 26, 2005)

altbier said:


> cool deal, we will take the peugeot!


OK...you bring the beer :al and I'll bring the cigars.. :w


----------



## Jeff (Jan 2, 2005)

What about Winchester, VA?

http://winchesterva.areaconnect.com/restaurants/


----------



## AAlmeter (Dec 31, 1999)

Ms. Floydp said:


> Hey Adam, Vienna's not far from DC. It's more in the center for everyone.


How bad of a drive would it be from Arlington?


----------



## JezterVA (Sep 8, 2005)

Bumping this one back to the top for the local PA/VA/DC crowd. I count 6 confirmed so far.

I'm looking forward to meeting a few of you fine folks. And especially looking forward to burning one down with NavyDoc, who thoroughly handed it to me in the NST.

Cheers!!
Steve


----------



## itstim (Nov 5, 2004)

Just to give some idea on the location of all of the places: It is only 11 miles from Vienna (Tyson's Corner) to Arlington. It is only 5 miles from Arlington to Washington, DC.


----------



## Churchlady (Jan 22, 2004)

Don't know if you all thought of frederick (AKA Fredneck), Maryland - it's just up the road from DC and down 15 from PA - we have a great restaurant that's cigar friendly - for 6-10 people it would be a great place - it's called Brewer's Alley, on Market street in Frederick- I should know, I spend mucho time there!

http://www.brewers-alley.com/


----------



## jgros001 (Jun 14, 2005)

Churchlady said:


> Don't know if you all thought of frederick (AKA Fredneck), Maryland - it's just up the road from DC and down 15 from PA - we have a great restaurant that's cigar friendly - for 6-10 people it would be a great place - it's called Brewer's Alley, on Market street in Frederick- I should know, I spend mucho time there!
> 
> http://www.brewers-alley.com/


I've been to Brewer's Alley when a friend of mine was living up there. That's a nice place - love their scotch ale.


----------



## Jeff (Jan 2, 2005)

That Brewers Alley place sounds good. Anyone know how many people we have yet?


----------



## jgros001 (Jun 14, 2005)

I may shoot up and meet y'all if you go to fredneck. I'll keep watching to see what the plans are.


----------



## rahbass (Apr 24, 2005)

Can I come?


----------



## dannyboy (Sep 7, 2005)

I count the following attendees:

Definite- 8
Jeff
Mrs. Floyd P
Floyd P
JezterVA
NavyDoc
Altbier
itsim
dannyboy

Possible- 3
AAlmeter
 jgros001
Bastage

That is all I could see after a quick glance through this thread...let me know if I got it wrong and I will update. Thought it might be nice to have a running count of people planning to attend. Seems like we need to have a pretty accurate head count, as some places have a minimum and some places can't fit more than 10. So make sure you post if you plan to come (or might come) and I will try to keep the list current.

Looking forward to meeting everyone :w


----------



## justinphilly-cl (Sep 7, 2005)

does anyone live near philly, that would like to ride down together? i almost asked if anyone wanted to car-pool, and it just sounded so weird!! anyway, how far is it from the philly area? anyone know?


----------



## SeanGAR (Jul 9, 2004)

dannyboy said:


> I count the following attendees:
> 
> Definite- 8
> Jeff
> ...


Put Annie and I in down as definate maybe.


----------



## dannyboy (Sep 7, 2005)

justinphilly said:


> does anyone live near philly, that would like to ride down together? i almost asked if anyone wanted to car-pool, and it just sounded so weird!! anyway, how far is it from the philly area? anyone know?


Not to bad of a ride, depending on where we end up 2-3 hours (according to Mapquest, so if you drive fast, a lot less).


----------



## dannyboy (Sep 7, 2005)

Updated list:

Definite- 8
Jeff
Mrs. Floyd P
Floyd P
JezterVA
NavyDoc
Altbier
itsim
dannyboy

Possible- 6
AAlmeter
jgros001
Bastage
SeanGAR (x2)
justinphilly


----------



## Jeff (Jan 2, 2005)

Any developments? Did we find anything out about http://www.brewers-alley.com/?


----------



## justinphilly-cl (Sep 7, 2005)

dates?? times?? i could have found a hitch-hiker.. he is in the process now of staring his cs account.. look for him "germantownrob"


----------



## Charles (Sep 28, 2005)

November 4-6? Have you already picked a location? I live in Manassas, Va so should be able to get there - depending on hockey, soccer, boy scouts.....


----------



## dannyboy (Sep 7, 2005)

Updated list:

Definite- 8
Jeff
Mrs. Floyd P
Floyd P
JezterVA
NavyDoc
Altbier
itsim
dannyboy

Possible- 8
AAlmeter
jgros001
Bastage
SeanGAR (x2)
justinphilly (with hitchhiker?)
Charles


----------



## Ms. Floydp (Jan 7, 2005)

ok guys, here's what I found so far.

Big Bats Cafe
Mr. Rob Ankenbrand, Gen. Mgr.
1481 Wesel Blvd.
Hagerstown, MD 21740
Phone: 301-665-1222 / Fax: 301-665-9159

No web page but I spoke to Karen the hostess and she said we'd be fine there. It's right off of I-81. I didn't ask about the menu or anything but it says a full service restaurant. I didn't have much time to talk to her. Just bring a flavored cigar and leave at the desk for Karen...LOL.. that's what I promised her.


----------



## CobraSkip (Sep 8, 2005)

Is it too late for me to join in? I'm in Columbia that weekend.


----------



## Navydoc (Jan 26, 2005)

dannyboy said:


> I count the following attendees:
> 
> Definite- 8
> Jeff
> ...


Sorry guys but yet again I f'd up my calendar. I have my kids the weekend of the 4th and my ex is out of town so I can't swap...I'm really sorry yet again as it seems I try to make these local Herfs and end up backing out...it really sucks


----------



## Ms. Floydp (Jan 7, 2005)

Navydoc said:


> Sorry guys but yet again I f'd up my calendar. I have my kids the weekend of the 4th and my ex is out of town so I can't swap...I'm really sorry yet again as it seems I try to make these local Herfs and end up backing out...it really sucks


You're just afraid of Frank.. go ahead and admit it, it's nothing to be ashamed about but I'll tell you, he's really a lovable teddy bear..LOL


----------



## Ms. Floydp (Jan 7, 2005)

CobraSkip said:


> Is it too late for me to join in? I'm in Columbia that weekend.


absolutely!!! ........................NOT!! We don't have to give them a number of people coming. I told her 10 or 12 or so and she said no problem.


----------



## rahbass (Apr 24, 2005)

Great work Ms. Floydp!


----------



## Navydoc (Jan 26, 2005)

Ms. Floydp said:


> You're just afraid of Frank.. go ahead and admit it, it's nothing to be ashamed about but I'll tell you, he's really a lovable teddy bear..LOL


I would love an opportunity to HERF with you and Frank. It seems my schedule gets clogged...often...alas! Are there any thoughts about another Richmond or possibly a VA Beach HERF? I'm willing to host!!!


----------



## SeanGAR (Jul 9, 2004)

Navydoc said:


> I would love an opportunity to HERF with you and Frank. It seems my schedule gets clogged...often...alas! Are there any thoughts about another Richmond or possibly a VA Beach HERF? I'm willing to host!!!


We're in for a VA beach herf anytime ... I love the area and its close enough to my research buddies in Suffolk than I can probbaly kill 2 birds with one stone.


----------



## Jeff (Jan 2, 2005)

The date is creeping up fast. Maybe we can do breakfast somewhere the next morning before everyone takes off.


----------



## n2advnture (Aug 9, 2004)

Howdy fellas!

What is the date? Is it the 4th through the 6th or one specific date?

I might be able to make it on the 5th


----------



## dannyboy (Sep 7, 2005)

SeanGAR said:


> We're in for a VA beach herf anytime ... I love the area and its close enough to my research buddies in Suffolk than I can probbaly kill 2 birds with one stone.


I would be in for a VA beach herf, I might even be able to convince my g/f to come down there


----------



## dannyboy (Sep 7, 2005)

Jeff said:


> The date is creeping up fast. Maybe we can do breakfast somewhere the next morning before everyone takes off.


So, is eveyone planning to stay in a hotel Sat. night? I was thinking I would just drive back. Where is everyone planning on staying?


----------



## dannyboy (Sep 7, 2005)

Navydoc said:


> Sorry guys but yet again I f'd up my calendar. I have my kids the weekend of the 4th and my ex is out of town so I can't swap...I'm really sorry yet again as it seems I try to make these local Herfs and end up backing out...it really sucks


That leaves:

Definite- 7
Jeff
Mrs. Floyd P
Floyd P
JezterVA
Altbier
itsim
dannyboy

Possible- 8
AAlmeter
jgros001
Bastage
SeanGAR (x2)
justinphilly (with hitchhiker?)
Charles

Let me know if I have you down wrong, I will change it


----------



## Jeff (Jan 2, 2005)

dannyboy said:


> So, is eveyone planning to stay in a hotel Sat. night? I was thinking I would just drive back. Where is everyone planning on staying?


I'm about 3.5 - 4 hours away so I will be staying overnight at a hotel. Don't know where yet. Perhaps those who will be staying overnight can try and get the same place so we can have an afterherf.  Get some good beer and/or whisky.


----------



## AAlmeter (Dec 31, 1999)

Any definite plans yet as far as meeting time and place? I might be able to swing my first CS herf in the 5 years Ive been here.


----------



## Jeff (Jan 2, 2005)

I think Ms. Floydp nailed it down to 4-6th Nov.

Big Bats Cafe
Mr. Rob Ankenbrand, Gen. Mgr.
1481 Wesel Blvd.
Hagerstown, MD 21740
Phone: 301-665-1222 / Fax: 301-665-9159

I don't know if Friday or Saturday night would be better for everyone though. Any thoughts guys?


----------



## dannyboy (Sep 7, 2005)

Jeff said:


> I think Ms. Floydp nailed it down to 4-6th Nov.
> 
> Big Bats Cafe
> Mr. Rob Ankenbrand, Gen. Mgr.
> ...


I can do Saturday much easier than Friday...it will give me all day to get there, instead of trying to rush to drive 3 hours after work and getting there at 8 or 9.

Is there any good golfing up that way? Anyone want to try to get in a round on Sunday morning before we take off? I suck, just fair warning if any of you are expecting a "quick" round, there is no such thing with me. I just like to smack the ball around and smoke some stogies for a few hours :w


----------



## JezterVA (Sep 8, 2005)

Regrettably, life has seemed to happen for me as well and I don't know if I will be able to make it this time around. I was really looking forward to meeting up with some of you fine folks for a meal and a smoke.

Right at this moment, I think I need to be moved from the definite list to the possible list.

Steve


----------



## dannyboy (Sep 7, 2005)

JezterVA said:


> Regrettably, life has seemed to happen for me as well and I don't know if I will be able to make it this time around. I was really looking forward to meeting up with some of you fine folks for a meal and a smoke.
> 
> Right at this moment, I think I need to be moved from the definite list to the possible list.
> 
> Steve


That leaves:

Definite- 6
Jeff
Mrs. Floyd P
Floyd P
Altbier
itsim
dannyboy

Possible- 9
AAlmeter
jgros001
Bastage
SeanGAR (x2)
justinphilly (with hitchhiker?)
Charles
JezterVA

Hey if we keep this up, we should have 15 possible and 0 definite  Hope everyone can make it, I am looking forward to putting faces to names.


----------



## Jeff (Jan 2, 2005)

dannyboy said:


> I can do Saturday much easier than Friday...it will give me all day to get there, instead of trying to rush to drive 3 hours after work and getting there at 8 or 9.
> 
> Is there any good golfing up that way? Anyone want to try to get in a round on Sunday morning before we take off? I suck, just fair warning if any of you are expecting a "quick" round, there is no such thing with me. I just like to smack the ball around and smoke some stogies for a few hours :w


I'm up for Saturday as well. Less rush to get there, and I would be able to get there earlier.

I think there is lots of golfing oppurtunities.


----------



## itstim (Nov 5, 2004)

As much I hate to, I am going to have to miss this. I desperately needed to take some vacation. (Haven't had one all year.) When I scheduled my trip, it happens to be occurring at the same time as the herf.

I will be out on the West Coast that weekend. Ugh! :c Please smoke a few for me!


----------



## CobraSkip (Sep 8, 2005)

BTW, Mrs. Floyd P, if it's Saturday I'll be there for sure [I can visit my daughter who lives in Hagerstown], Friday is a definate maybe. There are lots of motels in the area, it's at the intersection of 2 Interstates (70&81).


----------



## catfishm2 (Nov 6, 2004)

As much as I hate to say this, I won't be there. Hope you guys have a great time though. Take pictures.


----------



## dannyboy (Sep 7, 2005)

OK, so this is like 2 weekends away now, so I just want to get details figured out/confirmed. We are set for Saturday the 4th at this location:

Big Bats Cafe
Mr. Rob Ankenbrand, Gen. Mgr.
1481 Wesel Blvd.
Hagerstown, MD 21740
Phone: 301-665-1222 / Fax: 301-665-9159

1) What time do people plan to arrive?
2) Any word on hotels in the area/where some folks are staying?
3) Anyone want/need a ride from Richmond or on the way from Richmond to the herf? I would be happy to have a passenger or multiple passengers.
4) Any other details I should worry about...I like to worry!

Friends and family will likely begin to quesiton me about my activities for that weekend soon, and I want to be prepared with my plan. Just looking to get an idea of what time I should leave on Saturday, what time I might return on Sunday and a general idea of what this is gonna cost me.

And here is the updated list as I see it:

Definite- 6
Jeff
Mrs. Floyd P
Floyd P
Altbier
cobraskip
dannyboy

Possible- 9
AAlmeter
jgros001
Bastage
SeanGAR (x2)
justinphilly (does the hitchhiker have a name? maybe germantown rob?)
Charles
JezterVA


----------



## thomcad (Oct 13, 2005)

If newbs are welcome, I'd love to expeience my first herf. Count me as a defintie possible, and I'll confirm for sure tomorrow. Mapquest puts me at a little over 3hours, so I doubt I'll find much closer, I'll need to check on lodging and give you a definite tomorrow

And hey, Dannyboy, mark me down for golf on Sunday if you have a spot open. I'll check on courses and tee times if you want.

Tom


----------



## dannyboy (Sep 7, 2005)

thomcad said:


> If newbs are welcome, I'd love to expeience my first herf. Count me as a defintie possible, and I'll confirm for sure tomorrow. Mapquest puts me at a little over 3hours, so I doubt I'll find much closer, I'll need to check on lodging and give you a definite tomorrow
> 
> And hey, Dannyboy, mark me down for golf on Sunday if you have a spot open. I'll check on courses and tee times if you want.
> 
> Tom


I sure hope newbs are welcome, cause I sure as hell am one!!! If you and I golf, that leaves 2 spots open for anyone else to join us. I might have a problem with golfing...might not have enough money for both a hotel and a round of golf, damn cigars took all my money :c but hopefully I can pull it off.


----------



## justinphilly-cl (Sep 7, 2005)

bad news!! me and the hitchiker (yes, germantownrob) cannot make it.. sucks sucks sucks!! we will HAVE to get figure out the next one!!

Have fun guys!


----------



## germantown rob (Sep 19, 2005)

justinphilly said:


> bad news!! me and the hitchiker (yes, germantownrob) cannot make it.. sucks sucks sucks!! we will HAVE to get figure out the next one!!
> 
> Have fun guys!


sadly it's true


----------



## Jeff (Jan 2, 2005)

Can we get a updated attendance list now? Looks like we lost about 4 people this week.


----------



## SeanGAR (Jul 9, 2004)

Jeff said:


> Can we get a updated attendance list now? Looks like we lost about 4 people this week.


Looks like we'll be at the VT-Miami game and won't be able to get out of town. We wish we could herf, but this game could be a good one.
Have fun all.
Sean&Annie


----------



## dannyboy (Sep 7, 2005)

As I see it now:

Definite- 6
Jeff
Mrs. Floyd P
Floyd P
Altbier
cobraskip
dannyboy

Possible- 6
AAlmeter
jgros001
Bastage
Charles
JezterVA
thomcad

Navydoc, itsim, SeanGAR, Justinphilly, germantown rob, you all suck :fu I was looking forward to meeting you all. Oh well, guess we need another herf soon :w

I think this list is right, but with people dropping like flies, its hard to keep up. Let me know if I missed something.


----------



## Navydoc (Jan 26, 2005)

Seems like there's enough of us in or near Richmond to get a Herf going....it's finding the time that's killing me. At least on the weekend! I'm planning a Herf and Poker game at my house on Nov 10th (Thurs) if anyone wants to come down or over or whatever.....sort of a pre-Vegas thing as I fly out the next day!!!


----------



## thomcad (Oct 13, 2005)

I'm out, sorry. I'll keep a lookout for your future herfs though.

Tom


----------



## dannyboy (Sep 7, 2005)

thomcad said:


> I'm out, sorry. I'll keep a lookout for your future herfs though.
> 
> Tom


And another one bites the dust. That leaves:

Definite- 6
Jeff
Mrs. Floyd P
Floyd P
Altbier
cobraskip
dannyboy

Possible- 5
AAlmeter
jgros001
Bastage
Charles
JezterVA

Let me know of any other changes...it better not be anyone else backing out or else :gn

Navydoc- I like your thinking. There are many of us in/around/near the Richmond area. Perhaps we could get a regular herf going. I would be down for either weekends or weeknights, I am available on many of them, given sufficient warning. If anyone in the VA area thinks they might be able to meet regularly to herf, let me know! I have no herfing buddies in Richmond yet, so I spend many a lonley night on the fire escape.


----------



## Navydoc (Jan 26, 2005)

dannyboy said:


> Navydoc- I like your thinking. There are many of us in/around/near the Richmond area. Perhaps we could get a regular herf going. I would be down for either weekends or weeknights, I am available on many of them, given sufficient warning. If anyone in the VA area thinks they might be able to meet regularly to herf, let me know! I have no herfing buddies in Richmond yet, so I spend many a lonley night on the fire escape.


So come down on the 10th.....and bring Albier, and company....should be fun. I know Freds going to be there


----------



## altbier (Feb 20, 2005)

Due to a cash crisis (major clients check just bounced.....) I am out too.

Sorry folks, such is life being self employed.


----------



## dannyboy (Sep 7, 2005)

altbier said:


> Due to a cash crisis (major clients check just bounced.....) I am out too.
> 
> Sorry folks, such is life being self employed.


Damnit man!!! Next thing you know Jeff and the FloydP's will be dropping out too.

That leaves:

Definite- 5
Jeff
Mrs. Floyd P
Floyd P
cobraskip
dannyboy

Possible- 5
AAlmeter
jgros001
Bastage
Charles
JezterVA



Navydoc said:


> So come down on the 10th.....and bring Albier, and company....should be fun. I know Freds going to be there


PM me where you live...I think it is down by the beach? I might be able to make it that night. I have class (which I skip on a regular basis), plus I don't play cards, so I am not sure how much use I would be. If someone else wants to go down and I won't be too much of a problem with not playing cards, then I am in. Thanks for the invite :w


----------



## Jeff (Jan 2, 2005)

dannyboy said:


> Damnit man!!! Next thing you know Jeff and the FloydP's will be dropping out too.


I'm sorry, but it seems we chose a bad weekend for everyone. In the past two weeks more than half the original people had to cancel. I'm out as well. Lets try and reschedule this sometime.


----------



## dannyboy (Sep 7, 2005)

Jeff said:


> I'm sorry, but it seems we chose a bad weekend for everyone. In the past two weeks more than half the original people had to cancel. I'm out as well. Lets try and reschedule this sometime.


I think the reschedule is a good idea. If you can't make it, and last I heard the FloydPs might not make it as their car situation is not ideal (damn Nissan :c ) that leaves me and cobraskip as the only definite. Seems like a long drive for a 2 man herf.

I would still like to get together to herf with everyone sooner than later. Maybe we can have a Richmond herf soon?


----------



## altbier (Feb 20, 2005)

Ah wood be up to sum hurfin in da city of Richmund! I hear dat some good folks be hurfin in dat city.

maybe sum latta dat in novembah


----------

